# Topics > Risk of AI > Mass surveillance >  Cloud video surveillance systems, Ivideon, Irvine, California, USA

## Airicist

Provider - Ivideon

----------


## Airicist

Ivideon. Video surveillance over the Internet

Published on Mar 16, 2012




> The instructions for organization of video surveillance. Ivideon is a free video surveillance system, allowing you to keep an eye on your home or workplace when on the move. It also supports video archiving.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 20, 2014




> The world today revolves around mobile technology and the Internet. With the help of Ivideon, you no longer need to go somewhere to assess the situation. With the use of Ivideon, you can remotely view an area where a camera is located from anywhere in the world with an Internet connection.
> Our innovation has never made video surveillance so easy and affordable. The users of Ivideon can constantly monitor the situation in their office or home from where ever they are, via a computer, smartphone or tablet.

----------

